# Replacing Old Substrate



## HGL (Apr 4, 2006)

Just bought myself some ADA Aquasoil and power sand last week and thinking about changing out all the existing sand I have right now in the tank with the ADA Aquasoil. Should I keep the old water and plants or should I start all over again; my only concern is the tank is fill with different type of algea. If I dump all the water and plants back into the tank and now with the aquasoil and power sand, would I be in algea land?  

SIZE: 20 GAL
CO2: CO2, 2 B PER SEC.
FERTILIZER: EI & ADA STICK
LIGHT: PC 112 WATT
SUBSTRATE: WHITE SAND (BEACH SAND I THINK)
WATER CHANGE: ONCE EVERY WEEK 1/3
CONDITION OF TANK: SOME ALGEA, PLANTS GROWING BUT COLOR NOT AS INTENSE.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I suggest you save some of the mulm from the bottom of the tank above the substrate. Then dump all of the water and substrate. Use the saved mulm with the powersand, and add the Aquasoil on top of that. You probably don't need the powersand at all, but since you have it already? Also, change the floss type media in the filter, but leave the biological filter pieces and sponges, if it has them, alone. That will leave the bacteria in the filter.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I would start from scratch, meaning a completely empty tank with saved mulm (some debris). Unless the plants you currently have are really shabby and not worth saving, then feel free to toss those too and start fresh.

-John N.


----------



## HGL (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks, 

The Plants Are Doing Good, The Only Thing I Am Afraid Is That I Will Bring The Algea Back If I Keep The Plants. Can't Avoid Algea I Guess.


----------

